# Those pesky little girls



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

On a cold winter's day Timmy, our beloved 17 yr old cat, loves nothing better than to lie on his comfy bean bag bed in front of the gas fire. However, being an old fella he needs to visit the toilet more often now and he is not all happy when he returns to the living room to find HIS bed is occupied by "those pesky little girls".

I just love my comfy bed in front of the warm fire









Oh no, not again - those pesky little girls are on my bed again! It doesn't look like Mom is gonna make them go away either. She's even undressed Minx, just because she thinks it's a good chance to do some "people stuff" while they're asleep.









They do this to me all the time and I have to settle for the hard floor.

















And then to add insult to injury Mom's thrown my bed out because she says it's gotten smelly. Can I help it cos' I'm old and sometimes leak a little bit of pee pee on it? It's those pesky little girls' fault that they sometimes pull my rug off it and I've wet it just a teensy bit before Mom realises. Now they take up all of the room in front of the fire.

















So of course I'm grumpy. Wouldn't you be?








:evil:

PS I have got another identical bed to replace the old one.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great story :wink: love the girls ...they look such best friends .......(mine are not  )

great cat-pic !!

kisses nat


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Cute story. Your cat is adorable and looks VERY good for his age.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

wonderful photos & wonderful story


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

gr8 piccys! loved them especially the cat one!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Your girls are so adorable. I think I may have told you this a dozen of times.  I loved your kitty too.

Leslie


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aw that was cute hehehe i love the cat pic!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

Great story!!! Those girls really are attached to each other :shock:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Awww great story and pics bless em :lol:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

How cute, they all look so content and happy.


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh I love those pictures and the look on your kittys face is priceless.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I am not all crazy about cats but that is one cool looking cat... with attitude. I love the story. It is so funny. I hope they work out all the sleeping arangements... in favor of the cat... it's her bed after all.


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great picture of the chis taking the bed poor old fella he has to get the floor


----------



## sadiesma (Oct 13, 2004)

What great pics! Soooo cute!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Great pic's...loved the story...such a nice looking family.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

great pics , that story was great xx


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Those silly girls! Sounds like they run the house! :wink: Glad Timmy got a new bed!! Hopefully the girls haven't taken that one over toO!! :wink:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: Poor Timmy! He is so beautiful!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

That is so cute.. I love your cat he is gorgeous.. And those pesky girls are beautiful like always... 

MArk says we need to get Gadget a girl like those..... but I say maybe in a few years....


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

The last picture of the cat is priceless!! :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Poor Timmy! :lol: They really are pesky girls, just like little sisters are supposed to be. :lol: I love how they fall asleep with their tiny noses all smooshed into the rug. Great pics, fun story.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

such great pics and i love the story being told by timmy! that ws so much fun lol! and i love the close up pic of the kitty. he reminds me of a bit of heathcliff and garfield in one (different colors of course hehe)


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

ADORABLE pics as always! They are so precious  Great story too


----------



## Tamilyn (Jul 19, 2005)

Maybe the pups were just keepin it warm for Timmy while he was gone :wink:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG I am sweating looking at that stove!! Its 101 here!! Great pics!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Gadget's Mom said:


> That is so cute.. I love your cat he is gorgeous.. And those pesky girls are beautiful like always...
> 
> MArk says we need to get Gadget a girl like those..... but I say maybe in a few years....


I agree with Mark.  We absolutely love having two. BTW I adore your little Gadget, he is just the cutest.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot everyone :wave: Timmy gets his favourite spot every night, is still there tonight - it's raining and cold here. Evenings are on Mommy and/or Daddy's lap time for the girls. :lol:


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

AWwwwwwww great story!


----------



## IdahoJen (Jul 16, 2005)

That picture of Timmy is just wonderful!


----------

